# House of Dolls. July 2014



## cunningplan (Jul 27, 2014)

With my Mrs, Daughter and grandkids going off to sunny Eastbourne and leaving me to fend for myself for a week, I got bored quick, so a quick text to nakedeye after seeing his fantastic photos of the place, within half hour I was heading down the M4 towards Carmarthen but the problem was that every one else was heading that way and what would have taken 1 1/2 hours took 2 1/2  (Not including my other stop off (Coming soon)) 
Anyway, after parking the car, walking down rough tracks I was there. I'm going to have to make a point of just taking what I think is needed when going for walks like this as carrying all my gear was a little much in the heat.
Hope you like the photos with the rest here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157645900330756/




























































































mockingbird loves pianos 


























Thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 27, 2014)

What a fab location, still lots to see!
Great set, Thanks...


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 27, 2014)

One of your best yet, I recognise some of the toys/annuals from my own youth. Enjoyed seeing this thanks.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

crazy lil place this one..i loved the location so rugged..captured so well here


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

liking that muchly


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 27, 2014)

love the skull at the end matey, good stuff yet again


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great report,so much to see!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Another great set thank you.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 28, 2014)

Wicked wicked wicked, great place and shots cunning... Well worth the extra time on the trip.. Thanks again


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 28, 2014)

Despite the heat! that seems well worth the effort


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 28, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> love the skull at the end matey, good stuff yet again




my fave pic as well, think it was a baa lamb


----------



## skankypants (Jul 28, 2014)

Super report!..


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow amazing how much stuff is left considering how decayed it is! 
Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats a nice set of shots right there. Love the collection on little cars. Love the shot looking towards the window with the orange drapes.

Dugie


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice one fella, did someone else take these for you, Ha! Photography is improving no end


----------

